# A picture of me in my new jeans!!!



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't posted on the board in quite a while but I'm really excited about my new jeans. I haven't worn jeans in 7 or 8 years because I could never find a pair that would fit me the right way. I finally have found one (thanks Ann Marie and Miss Stacie). I just thought that I would share a few pictures...I feel so free.


----------



## dan (Jan 13, 2006)

Dear essbbw.Your very pretty..I'll have to lighten the jeans to see..Hope to see more ....dan


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 14, 2006)

wow, ebony! you look fantastic! thank you so much for showing us!





JWC


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm very thankful to Anne Marie and Miss Stacy :bow: You look marvelous, Ebony :eat2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 14, 2006)

Goodness what a sweet young woman! Thanks Ebony!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 14, 2006)

You look great in them!  


THanks for sharing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Yay! Those look great on you, and so comfortable.


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 14, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I haven't posted on the board in quite a while but I'm really excited about my new jeans. I haven't worn jeans in 7 or 8 years because I could never find a pair that would fit me the right way. I finally have found one (thanks Ann Marie and Miss Stacie). I just thought that I would share a few pictures...I feel so free.




Jeez, Girl, I didn't even put two and two together and realize it is YOU that is Ebonyssbbw....GIRL YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!! I TOLD you that they would fit you, and I'm so glad they do! They look great. I'm going to get a darker pair, too...

Looking great, and hope to see more of you around here!

Hugs,


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

Ebony has always had one of the most wonderful smiles I've ever seen here.


----------



## GPL (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow Ebony! You look so absolutely gorgeous, hun! These jeans look very great on you, but it is your beautiful smile, plump upperarms, cute belly and big thighs that makes me go nuts!!! Did you ever think about modeling? I'm sure you will do a great job if you did.
I'm glad you also found a nice pair of jeans to wear, that actually fit right.

You are way too cute, Ebony. 

Thnak you for posting that pretty face on the board.
Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> Jeez, Girl, I didn't even put two and two together and realize it is YOU that is Ebonyssbbw....GIRL YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!! I TOLD you that they would fit you, and I'm so glad they do! They look great. I'm going to get a darker pair, too...
> 
> Looking great, and hope to see more of you around here!
> 
> Hugs,




Warning to Miss Stacie: The darker run smaller/tighter, little less give.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Yay!!! I'm sooooo glad you took the leap and bought them, they look GREAT on you. You MUST go over and share this picture on the fashion board, we're having a very informative jeans discussion about denim lites, so sharing more pics will be helpful to those who are worried. 

 Yay you, I'm so glad!!!! 

(Oh and by the way, you look so damn cute girlie.... GREAT pics  )


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting!! Very Nice Pics!!!


----------



## jamie (Jan 14, 2006)

Gorgeous girl, cute jeans. You do have a fabu smile.


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Warning to Miss Stacie: The darker run smaller/tighter, little less give.



Yeah, I know, it's like underwear: White/solid ones always have the most stretch, patterns are ALWAYS smaller.

Its always been a phenomenon that I just don't get.

Thanks for the warning, AM..

Hugs!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2006)

Schweet!


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm at a loss for words -- you look amazing in those!!

--B.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 14, 2006)

You look great in your new jeans.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> Jeez, Girl, I didn't even put two and two together and realize it is YOU that is Ebonyssbbw....GIRL YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!! I TOLD you that they would fit you, and I'm so glad they do! They look great. I'm going to get a darker pair, too...
> 
> Looking great, and hope to see more of you around here!
> 
> Hugs,




Thank you girl. It was really great meeting and talking with you at the dance. You are a really nice person. And I plan on ordering the lighter pair that you were wearing in your set, too. I love them.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay!!! I'm sooooo glad you took the leap and bought them, they look GREAT on you. You MUST go over and share this picture on the fashion board, we're having a very informative jeans discussion about denim lites, so sharing more pics will be helpful to those who are worried.
> 
> Yay you, I'm so glad!!!!
> 
> (Oh and by the way, you look so damn cute girlie.... GREAT pics  )




Thank you AnnMarie, you are really cool and I am so glad that you told me about those jeans. I've been in skirts only for years now and now I can finally let the fluffy thighs be exposed....hahaha. Thanks again.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow Ebony! You look so absolutely gorgeous, hun! These jeans look very great on you, but it is your beautiful smile, plump upperarms, cute belly and big thighs that makes me go nuts!!! Did you ever think about modeling? I'm sure you will do a great job if you did.
> I'm glad you also found a nice pair of jeans to wear, that actually fit right.
> 
> You are way too cute, Ebony.
> ...



Thank you so much for all of the kind and descriptive words. You definitely know what you like about us fat chicks. I'm not sure about the modeling but ya never know what could happen.  Thanks again.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone for such a warm welcome. I look forward to participating in the board activities a little more and sharing more pictures. Thanks for checking me out.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Ebony has always had one of the most wonderful smiles I've ever seen here.





Hey, I remember you from my chat days in dim chat. Hope all is well. And thank you so much for the compliment. That was really nice of you to say.


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

Ebony, you look terrific! It's good to know that we supersizers can get jeans. I've wanted some for years, but they just never fit my hourglass body quite right. I'm glad AnnMarie and Stacie (two terrific gals) shared that info with you.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I know either the Roaman's or Lane Bryant catalog has several styles of jeans that go up to a 42W. 

Ebony, you look so happy in your new jeans. work it!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 16, 2006)

You look awesome! Love the jeans and you are very pretty!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments, I really appreciate them. 

I have tried jeans from the Lane Bryant and Roamans' catalogs but they never seemed to fit, I only saw jeans that went up to size 36 and the crotch area would always be so far down because my thighs are so big. I can't believe the jeans from Avenue actually work and they are a size 32. I've got to buy another pair!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are the jeans that go up to a size 44w. That's a 44 not a 24.

http://www.lbcatalog.com/lbcatalog/product/product.asp?


----------



## JMNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

Those jeans look wonderful, comfy and sexy---but the best thing about the pics is your SMILE on top!


----------



## Denial (Jan 17, 2006)

You look fab!! Maybe this helps me get through my jeans fear as well!
Kisses.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Those jeans look wonderful, comfy and sexy---but the best thing about the pics is your SMILE on top!



Thank you, that is very sweet  And yes, they are very comfy...stretch jeans is the way to go when you have such abundant thighs.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 19, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Thank you, that is very sweet  And yes, they are very comfy...stretch jeans is the way to go when you have such abundant thighs.




Such abundant thighs.... *sigh* I'm not sure if I'm dreaming or drooling, or dreaming and drooling? Note to self: remember to fall asleep on napkin.

--B.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 19, 2006)

Those are some great pics, Ebony. Thanks for sharing them with us. 

And thanks to AnnMarie and Stacy for helping it along.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 21, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Those are some great pics, Ebony. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> And thanks to AnnMarie and Stacy for helping it along.



You're welcome. I'm glad that you liked them.


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW Nice!!!! I Love a ssbbw to show her belly button! Not to mention a BEAUTIFUL tummy!! (Oh yeah - the jeans are really nice too!)


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 23, 2006)

Those jeans look great, and you are absolutely lovely. What a cute bellybutton, too!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks chubbychaser and fatgirl. I have to admit, I like my belly too. It's nice and soft and fluffy and I love to jiggle it. Fat is so much fun to play with... And the deep belly button is definitely the way to go. I have discovered that it is a nice place to serve a drink of water....


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ebony - have you ever considered those jeans with a nice little crop top? And maybe heels? Wow would that be a look!:eat2: I think one of the nicest things a bbw can do for me is show her luscious tummy and esp belly button. Bare waists definately get my attention!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 25, 2006)

Did I mention I'm six feet tall and #450? 

You look lovely.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Did I mention I'm six feet tall and #450?
> 
> You look lovely.




hahahaha....you're funny! And thank you. It's nice to finally be able to wear jeans again.


----------



## rusteeldn (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice smile, I mean jeans


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

rusteeldn said:


> Nice smile, I mean jeans




Thanks rusteeldn.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry I missed your PM, I was ...oh YOU KNOW WHERE 

Never fails, does it? hehehe


----------



## largehipslover (Feb 2, 2006)

Ebony, you look incredible and sexy.... and let me tell you, your "abundant thighs" are just fine and nice [cleans the droools from the keyboard]


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 2, 2006)

largehipslover said:


> Ebony, you look incredible and sexy.... and let me tell you, your "abundant thighs" are just fine and nice [cleans the droools from the keyboard]



Why thank you.  And I hope that the drool didn't do any permanent damage to your keyboard.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 2, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Sorry I missed your PM, I was ...oh YOU KNOW WHERE
> 
> Never fails, does it? hehehe




Hmmm....let me guess.  Well, hopefully we will touch base at some point.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 6, 2006)

You've got a fantastic smile Ebony. Lights up the room.

Period.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 7, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You've got a fantastic smile Ebony. Lights up the room.
> 
> Period.



Thank you Chimpi. That was really nice of you to say.


----------



## Col_Panic (Feb 7, 2006)

There's little in life nicer than seeing a woman fill a pair of jeans the way that you do... 

Col_Panic


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 7, 2006)

You really out did yourself Ebony. Great Job!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 8, 2006)

ThickChick72 said:


> You really out did yourself Ebony. Great Job!




Thanks ThickChick.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 8, 2006)

Col_Panic said:


> There's little in life nicer than seeing a woman fill a pair of jeans the way that you do...
> 
> Col_Panic




That's a really nice compliment. Thanks Co_Panic.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, where did you find jeans that fit???? I would love to actually wear a pair of jeans for WOMEN instead of men's


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 9, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Wow, where did you find jeans that fit???? I would love to actually wear a pair of jeans for WOMEN instead of men's




Yeah, I was pretty surprised too. I found them at www.avenue.com in the denim lite's collection. And I just found out yesterday that they actually carry size 32 in the Avenue store...pretty cool.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

I was inspired by all the Denim Lite talk about the Avenue! I fit into the 32 very well! I was super surprised that they fit. The are great jeans.


----------



## Lovebigsexybbws (Feb 21, 2006)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Ebony - have you ever considered those jeans with a nice little crop top? And maybe heels? Wow would that be a look!:eat2: I think one of the nicest things a bbw can do for me is show her luscious tummy and esp belly button. Bare waists definately get my attention!




Ditto what he said above. You look great!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 22, 2006)

Lovebigsexybbws said:


> Ditto what he said above. You look great!




Thank you.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 22, 2006)

There's absolutely nothing like a big, sexy woman in denim... and you're why!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 22, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> There's absolutely nothing like a big, sexy woman in denim... and you're why!!!




Thank you eightyseven. I really appreciate your compliment.


----------



## BBWdoc (Feb 23, 2006)

You are absolutely lovely...stunning...


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 24, 2006)

BBWdoc said:


> You are absolutely lovely...stunning...




Thanks doc!


----------

